# Is an 19yearold able to get insured on a GTR



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, I am 19 and thinking of buying me a GTR.
My insurance at the mo for a R34GTT is £6000!!!!
But I am a system fighter and insurance being high hasent stop me yet.

Anybody know roughly how much it would be? 

Bear in mind people said I wouldnt get insured on a GTT at the age of 18.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

cky said:


> But I am a system fighter and insurance being high hasent stop me yet.


A what?

ALL Skylines are group 20, so if your driving a GTT I can`t see there being much difference in insurance prices tbh.


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Cheers mate. I though the insurance was more for a 4 wheel drive. 
Hope to get a GTR next.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

cky said:


> Hi, I am 19 and thinking of buying me a GTR.
> My insurance at the mo for a R34GTT is £6000!!!!
> But I am a system fighter and insurance being high hasent stop me yet.
> 
> ...


fair play to you mate 6K to insure a car lol

thats one thing you wouldnt catch me doing


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

if u can afford it why not


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

scw02102 said:


> if u can afford it why not


Its the principal of the thing!

Or maybe im just a cheapskate lol


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Why dont you get your dad to insure it and add you as a named driver, in the meantime get yourself a Mini Metro 1.0 litre (you dont even have to bother driving it), insure it just to build up a NCB.

A lot cheaper than six grand


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

D4T said:


> Its the principal of the thing!


s'what I was thinking.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You are fighting the system by paying 6 grand for the insurance:lamer:


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

My first car was a nissan blue bird. Insurance companies don't like young drivers and sometimes when I see a boy racer smash a slow 1litre I can see why. 

Does anybody that belong to this site have a R33 with 2tone paint and lightning down the side? 

If so thanks because I sat in my rusted blue bird and you parked your skyline next to mine and thats when I decided to get one. 
Now I'm skyline lover


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

leggus said:


> Why dont you get your dad to insure it and add you as a named driver, in the meantime get yourself a Mini Metro 1.0 litre (you dont even have to bother driving it), insure it just to build up a NCB.
> 
> A lot cheaper than six grand


My old man hates skylines. Plus I'm p*st off with him for smashing into a parked R33 couple years back. 

:chairshot


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

cky said:


> My old man hates skylines. Plus I'm p*st off with him for smashing into a parked R33 couple years back.
> 
> :chairshot


Sounds like your dad`s insurance won`t be cheaper anyway, driving into parked cars ffs....


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

:clap: 

What skyline you got Trev? Any pics I can see?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R33 GTST mate, no pics here as I can`t post them.


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't surpose it's green 2tone paint? 

Do you somtimes go to paycock road in basildon?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

cky said:


> Don't surpose it's green 2tone paint?
> 
> Do you somtimes go to paycock road in basildon?


No to both


----------



## lucid (May 13, 2006)

Can't say I think paying £6000 to insure a car is sensible but the GTR may be cheaper than the GTT. It was cheaper when I moved to a GTR from a GTST.


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Put it this way, I love skylines. Insurance companies hate young drivers until they are 25. I mite not be around in 6 years or they may banned skylines in 6 years like in a america. 
England has new stupid laws coming out every year so owning a skyline is limited.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

cky said:


> Put it this way, I love skylines. Insurance companies hate young drivers until they are 25. I mite not be around in 6 years or they may banned skylines in 6 years like in a america.
> England has new stupid laws coming out every year so owning a skyline is limited.


actually insurence companys LOVE young drivers because they can milk every last £ they can get from them


----------



## Merbals (Aug 7, 2006)

I have found after trawling through this mindfield that it is a coule of hundred quid cheeper for me to insure a GTR than a rear wheel drive GT-T! Thats with many different insurers.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

insurance for my gts when 20 was only 2500 but was r33. went down to 1200 this year(21) now got r32 gtr and insurance has stayed the same (25 pound to change policy). im with adrian flux. so would give them a call and see what they can do. i would deffinatly say that you WILL be able to get insured and depending on which model (32,33,34) will be cheaper than your gtt.


----------

